# Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?



## Karla60 (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Bin neu und auf Empfehlung hier. Seit 2 jahren verfolgt mich der Anwalt der telekom wegen Benutzung des Dialers 0900/90001041. Diesen hat meine 11jährige Tocher im November 04 bei google zum Thema "Tierheim" gefunden und als sie auf das Feld OK ging und das O eintrug, wurde sie sofort weitergeleitet. Der Telekom-Anwalt hat es seitdem mit verschiedenen Angeboten, Drohungen und nun gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid versucht, bisher ohne Erfolg. Der Dialer darf seit 17.06.05 nicht mehr verwendet werden.
Kennt sich jemand mit diesem Dialer aus oder hat sonst irgendwelche Hinweise? Gibt es weitere Betroffene?
Wäre für Infos sehr dankbar!
Klara


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Ein Dialer mit der Nummer? Hat denn die Kanzlei (ich nehme an S. oder A.) nicht zumindest zwischenzeitlich mal erklärt, für welchen Dialer von welchem Anbieter die das Geld wollen und wer, welchen den Inhalt abgerechnet hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Das war dieser Dialer
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584245

wahrscheinlich ist da das "o" unsauber gedrückt worden, sodass das links darunter befindliche "k" mit ausgelöst wurde.

Mein damals zwei Jahre alter Sohn hat in einem Modellversuch 19 von 20 mal "ok" eingeben können.

Gerade sitzt mein zweiter Sohn neben mir, inzwischen auch schon zwei...
ich lasse es ihn mal live versuchen...



> iutkit*o*tigu8to9rfi*k*irfdkhvkiukitirkit*o*bloyx*k*iujjdkjiktikimk*o*6tohlg*k*edmfc,f,m ktkgklh,kn


aha! Das wären 30 Euro gewesen 

ich krame mal in meinem Archiv, ob ich was zu dem Teil finde.
Stichwort: Tunneleffekt!
such mal oben in der Forumssuche
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35953

schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit näheren Angaben (Datum der Einwahl). Falls die "formale Variante" nicht klappt... Um wie viel geld geht es? Kannst Du mir die Forderung nicht schenken? (@Juristen?)


----------



## Karla60 (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Ja, mit der Nummer. S&K haben keinerlei solche Angaben übermittelt, nur die Nummer. Registriert ist sie unter QuestNet GmbH, die wohl irgendwann auch abgemahnt wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

lies dich auch hier mal etwas ein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30356


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

http://www.econautix.de/site/econautixpage_1787.php


> Teures Tierheim im Netz
> "tierheime.de" und viele andere Domains sind nur Dialer-Seiten


vermutlich von dieser Seite 
die Registrierungsdaten der Domain zergehen Dialerjägern auf der Zunge...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.econautix.de/site/econautixpage_1787.php
> 
> vermutlich von dieser Seite
> die Registrierungsdaten der Domain zergehen Dialerjägern auf der Zunge...


schon klar, CP... aber wann wurde das Ding eingesetzt? ich denke, dass ich das  gesehen habe (im Zusammenhang mit dem 090090001530 tauchte der auf) - aber den 1041 hab ich offenbar nicht dokumentiert.
Zum 090090001530 schrieb die RegTP:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=104622#post104622

den 1041 hatte ich recherchiert, aber die postings hier dann "leicht editiert" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=34418

Künstlerpech.


----------



## Karla60 (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Cp + Aka-aka,
danke. in meiner recherche bei der Bundesnetzagentur kam heraus, dass der älteste registrierte dialer dieser nummer vom 17.11.04 stammt...


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



> Diesen hat meine 11jährige Tocher im November 04


War die strittige Anwahl nach dem 17.11.2004 ? An dem Tag ist der Dialer registriert worden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Ich habe ihn auf einem Video entdeckt, naja: fast... ausserdem habe ich in diesem Video ein ganzes Dutzend Dialer drauf, von diesem hier leider leider nur das Startfenster 
man beachte: Gleicher hashwert - aber nix da mit tierheime 
Monolithisch? Wen juckt's?
Das ist der gleiche Hashwert gewesen, egal ob nackte Mädels oder Astrologie oder Mp3 oder Tierheim usw usf
kuckste
www.cashworldn*t.com

Schade, wenn es alleine wegen des datums schon klar wäre - ein Witz, dass dieser GN-Schrott überhaupt noch registriert ist...
Inhalteanbieter ist die Firma des Ex-Goodli*-Vertrieblers M*B* - obwohl der content laut astroprime - ach nee, lassen wir das. Bundesnetzagentur, nee, :stumm:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> - aber nix da mit tierheime


hast recht, einer der sehr seltenen Fälle, wo unter einer Rufnummer nur ein 
(*offizieller*) Dialer registriert ist....


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

wir hatten das Thema damals mit 090090001530 - das war exakt das gleiche. Ich habe auch meine damaligen Beiträge gefunden, die müsste ich aber aufarbeiten. Dieser Dialer diente *für alle Seiten* und meines Wissens darf das nicht sein. Aber es hat ja nicht für eine Deregistrierung gereicht...
:grummel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=104634#post104634


> gn-1, immer wieder gn-1 - aber stets irgendwie anders?
> Gleiche hashwerte für unterschiedlichste Projekte?
> Diese seltsame Sache wurde ja viel später auch im DC-Forum thematisiert, kurz bevor GN seine PP's eingestellt hat...


Einen Teil der Dialer hatte Questnet damals selbst zurück gezogen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=65899#post65899


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Schau Dir mal das hier besprochene Urteil an:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159344#post159344


----------



## Karla60 (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



Teleton schrieb:


> War die strittige Anwahl nach dem 17.11.2004 ? An dem Tag ist der Dialer registriert worden.



Keine Ahnung, wie kriege ich das datum raus. auf der rechnung ist nix angegeben, der RA hat nur die nummer aber nicht das datum genannt..


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Hast Du keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



Karla60 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie kriege ich das datum raus. auf der rechnung ist nix angegeben, der RA hat nur die nummer aber nicht das datum genannt..


wenigstens den Monat?

edit


> Diesen hat meine 11jährige Tocher *im November 04* bei google zum Thema "Tierheim" gefunden


Sorry... Lesen, denken, posten... *sorry*


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Hier ist noch ein Bild der Seite. (Soweit es noch geht).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

nicht ganz richtig - da war ein Stardialer drauf. Ein alter CI/GN-Dialer war da meines Wissens nur Anfang 2004 unter 090090000010 - aber is ja auch egal


----------



## Karla60 (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis ?



Habe nur vom RA die Nummer genannt bekommen, die Telekom hat mir nie einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zukommen lassen...?


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

Lesefutter zum EVN nach Einwendungen:  § 16 Abs.1 TKV und  § 7 Abs. 3 Satz 4 TDSV


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dialer 0900/90001041, wer weiß mehr?*

wenn von all dem Gesagten noch nichts hilft, gibt es noch die "Tunneleffekt-Argumentation"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=105060#110064
dort zitiert
http://www.advocatus.de/heng/volltext.php?uid=lgmannheim_7O47_04

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=90275#post90275
"LG Berlin: Kosten für Dialer müssen deutlich erkennbar sein"

oder auch OLG Hamburg 
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20050005.htm
(wie in obigem link zitiert)


----------

